# Can you use a Sony Cybershot as a webcam?



## Gower (Mar 25, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a wire or anything I need to get to enable me to use my Sony Cybershot W80 as a webcam on my Mac mini and if I did, would the microphone work and if it would work would it work with software like Mercury Messenger or iChat? As many details as poss. would be apriciated.
Thanks


----------

